# Why do we put fish in our pockets?



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

I was playing AC with my little sister (She's 8 years old) and we were fishing and bug catching on the island. Out of the blue, she looks up and says "I know this is strange, but why do we put fish in our pockets?" I had no good response.
So, I'll ask the community:
Why *do* we put fish in our pockets?


----------



## Kendai (Mar 31, 2015)

To save for later, of course! Fish are food friends, after all!

In all honesty, I have no idea how fish or bugs survive in our pockets. And what -does- Reese do with all the insects and fish we sell to her for bells?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

this is animal crossing. we literally put refrigerators in our pockets


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 31, 2015)

I mean if I was walking around fishing all day... I would have a cooler on hand with me, just petty details and would take more programming so they left it out, but its just understood right?


----------



## roseflower (Mar 31, 2015)

The game developers invented a huge pocket to stuff in everything c:


----------



## Togekid (Mar 31, 2015)

It's because (unfortunately) in the Animal Crossing world, we are not at a stage where we can send fish to the museum on hovercrafts.

I'm bored. xD


----------



## Moddie (Mar 31, 2015)

Because it keeps the game from becoming too complex. Almost everything we put in our pockets wouldn't actually fit. I'm less worried about that sea bass in your pocket and more about the satellite.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

i think were all forgetting about the fact that we can put the _moon _in our pockets too. fishes are the least of my concern lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 31, 2015)

But you guys forget that each furniture item is really a leaf that only turns into furniture when displayed in your house!

I love when you just hand over a live fish to a villager, like _"HERE YOU GO!"_


----------



## GumCat (Mar 31, 2015)

It's sort of in the unspoken lore of the Animal Crossing games that long ago the perfect pockets were invented. They were the central reason for a civil war that divided the land into town-states. The war ended with the pockets being available to all thanks to a decision made near the end by War Hero Thomas Nook. The gyroids were also super instrumental in this but many decided to return to a life of slumber and peace underground.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> But you guys forget that each furniture item is really a leaf that only turns into furniture when displayed in your house!
> 
> I love when you just hand over a live fish to a villager, like _"HERE YOU GO!"_



ur like holding it by the tail while it gasps for breath, as its slowly suffocating. yet, you still have a smile plastered on your smug, merciless, face. _"HERES THAT OARFISH U ASKED FOR BOB"_


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you not put fish in your pocket? I always put fish in my pocket. Pretty normal thing, if you're asking me. The more important question is, why do we put fish in bowls?


----------



## eraev (Mar 31, 2015)

GumCat said:


> It's sort of in the unspoken lore of the Animal Crossing games that long ago the perfect pockets were invented. They were the central reason for a civil war that divided the land into town-states. The war ended with the pockets being available to all thanks to a decision made near the end by War Hero Thomas Nook. The gyroids were also super instrumental in this but many decided to return to a life of slumber and peace underground.



I'm pretty sure this is the answer. /thread


----------



## Aeryka (Mar 31, 2015)

When I first read the saying after catching a shark "GAH! Why am I holding it?!"..my response was just ..."So you go ahead and put it in your pockets anyway ._. ?"

I just pretend they're magical ALMOST endless stinky pockets  (Since the furniture even turns magically into a leaf) It would make sense if there was a bucket or something for the fishes/bugs though, kinda like the bin.


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 31, 2015)

I mean, I would put a fish in my pocket if the opportunity arose. For now, doing it in video games is fine.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 1, 2015)

The bigger question is why can't we drop bugs or fish in their respective containers on the ground?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2015)

I assume that Animal Crossing fish are some sort of futuristic evolved fish that can survive in any size container. And our pockets lead to a parallel dimension that has only a set number of spaces for items, patterns, and letters. When we put fish in there, they form their own water bubble inside our pocket dimension that allows them to live.

They have to be used to cramped spaces though. How else could they survive in those grossly undersized fish tanks?!


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 1, 2015)

desy said:


> Do you not put fish in your pocket? I always put fish in my pocket. Pretty normal thing, if you're asking me. The more important question is, why do we put fish in bowls?



Yeah, I don't get the question either. I thought it was something everyone did... do you really think they put their fish in bowls? That's funny, bowls.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

because it's a game and shouldn't be questioned.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 1, 2015)

lmaooo

I keep holding onto this futile hope that there'll be a special "container" for fish (and another one for bugs obviously) so what we catch doesn't completely take up our normal pocket space. It would make more sense to have them separated - I mean, if there's separate storage for our mail/letters, which are things you actually CAN feasibly place in your pockets...

But then again we can't really be carrying 16 ranch tables in our pockets either so... /shrug


----------



## matt (Apr 1, 2015)

Cant quite understand how sofas and dinosaur parts fit in pockets but still


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Apr 1, 2015)

nintendologic, meaning you just go along with it cause trying to figure out how it would work IRL would cause your brain to explode.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2015)

you can pocket 16 moons+10 more moons in letters

a fish seems pretty tame in comparision


----------



## DutchableMC (Apr 1, 2015)

Pockets are just little black holes or something... That's what I'd like to believe.


----------



## Pikachitu (Apr 8, 2015)

Answer: Pocket is made of the same material as Doraemon's magical pocket.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

Because our pockets are large enough to hold a number of different fish lol..

I'm not sure, I've always wondered that too.


----------

